# Mindenki tartsa meg a magáét!



## angeloegabri

*Good morning to everyone and thank you in advance!
Now:  the Italian Grammar by Emerico Varády brings the phrase "Mindenki tartsa meg a magáét!", which means, more or less,  because I am not at all sure of my English ,  "That everyone keep his own!"
[In Italian: "Ciascuno si tenga il suo!"]

Can someone please explain to me what exactly is that "-sa" coming at the end of "tartsa"?

Thank you very much!

*


----------



## francisgranada

angeloegabri said:


> * Can someone please explain to me what exactly is that "-sa" coming at the end of "tartsa"?*



The etymological ending is _-ja_. However, for phonetic reasons, in combination with _tart, _it has developed in -_sa_  in this case ...  The form _tartsa _is grammatically the present subjunctive, 3rd person singular of the verb _tartani_.

In poche parole, la forma verbale _*tartsa *_corrisponde all'italiano _*tenga *_(congiuntivo presente di _tenere_, terza persona singolare).


----------



## angeloegabri

*   Thank you very much, francisgranada!
   And many compliments for your perfect Italian! 

   P.S.:  I am sorry, I wrote the name wrong:  it must be Várady

   Have a good day!

*


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie per i complimenti  .


----------



## angeloegabri

Complimenti doverosi, in quanto veritieri!


----------

